

Why I Need To Quit Facebook - nmaio
http://runt-of-the-web.com/post/2472562549/why-i-need-quit-facebook#

======
cfinke
You don't need to quit Facebook; you need better friends.

------
samlevine
This is what most people I know talk about. Why would they be any different
online than in person?

------
Psyonic
At least the book recommendations are fairly good, if not the discount.

